# Avatars



## Jezlad

Does anyone have any 40k related avatars?

Post them up here please, our Gallery could do with a boost but i'm all out of ideas.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Heres some for now, I will have a further rummage on the ol hard drive for some more.


----------



## DaemonsR'us

http://www.rengels.de/warhammer/lists/images.html

This is a site was posted before but it has warhammer and warhammer 40k avatars, its where i got mine  its kinda limited but it has some good ones


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

DaemonsR'us said:


> http://www.rengels.de/warhammer/lists/images.html
> 
> This is a site was posted before but it has warhammer and warhammer 40k avatars, its where i got mine  its kinda limited but it has some good ones


good site daemons

heres one i found - its for spacemarine nightangels, alothoug it needs shrinking its to long


----------



## Sek

*40K Avatars*

Hi there

Am new to the forum and just found this thread.
Thought these might interest you.
Whenever I'm on a forum and see a cool looking I save it.


































































Sek


----------



## MarzM

As most guy's know you can use DOW ones

http://wh40k.ei8ht.net/index.htm

/________ like mine
\

just left click and save

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jezlad

I already added dozens of them to the public gallery MarzM.


I'm going to upload the Avatars in batches of 30 keep em coming


----------



## Sek

*Question*

Just a question
Do you only want 40K related avatars or can they be anything cool/sci-fi stuff?

Sek


----------



## Jezlad

Anything at all. If you could submit a full theme set of avatars that would be better.


----------



## hephesto

I'll have a look around on my pc tonight, I should
have a bunch of cool stuff just sitting there.

Especially if anything goes :wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord

I sent you all the avatars I had already didn't I jez?


----------



## hephesto

I had a quick look around my pc and edited some stuff to
fit the 100x100 avatar size. First up are 40K avatars;


----------



## hephesto

Here are a bunch of WHF avatars;


----------



## hephesto

And finally some various other cool avatars,
if you need more just drop me a line and I'll
check my pc. I'm sure I have some more stuff
hidden deep inside its dusty vaults :wink:


----------



## hephesto

Some more WHF avatars;


----------



## hephesto

And another big batch of lovely 40K avatars :wink:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

nice collection you got the Hephesto


----------



## hephesto

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> nice collection you got the Hephesto



I think I have even more cool stuff.....somewhere on my pc...somewhere :wink: 

I'll have a look around later this week.


----------



## LongBeard

Cheers for the avatars Hephesto, some great additions!
I would Indulge but I'm quite happy with mine, for now! :wink:


----------



## hephesto

I should be working on university stuff all night, but I just can't
seem to stay concentrated today. So I'll probably dig through
the old harddrive a bit more tonight and post a bunch more.

If I remember correctly I also had a bunch of alien, predator,
star wars and D&D things around


----------



## hephesto

Here are some star wars avatars:


----------



## hephesto

Some transformers avatars














































Some Oddworld avatars














































Various others


----------



## hephesto

And finally (for now anyway :wink: ) some alien and predator avatars. Enjoy!


----------



## hephesto

:lol: Forgot about the excellent Urban Wars avatars I put together yesterday;


----------



## The Wraithlord

Holy avatars Batman!!

Gotta love the alien ones though


----------



## hephesto

Might have gotten carried away here....just a bit :wink:


----------



## hephesto

Do you guys need even more, I could put together another batch!


----------



## Jezlad

Sure Hephesto

The more the merrier. I'm working on another site at the moment but should get this lot uploaded in the next day or so.


----------



## hephesto

Here's another batch of avatars, enjoy :wink: 


40K










































































WHF


----------



## DaemonsR'us

Wow heph, where do you find all these :shock:


----------



## hephesto

My pc, and I wanted some distraction from my 'work' so I dissected
some gw/whf/AvP/Urban Wars etc. wallpapers to make some new ones.

Rather glad I did, I finally recovered my treasured and longlost 
bloodpact avatar. I was thinking it went renegade on me :wink:


----------



## Jezlad

Great avatars guys, thanks for the submissions. They've all been added now to our growing database. 

If you have any others don't hesitate to post them up, i'll add them asap.


----------



## hephesto

Had a bit of time on my hands tonight, so I went searching through the old c-drive and put together some more avatars. Enjoy :wink: :

WHF














































































































40K


----------



## Anphicar

Alright, more, thanks, Heph.


----------



## Jacobite

Some of those are brilliant dude - I wish my avatar wasn't established


----------



## hephesto

And here's the second bunch, enjoy :wink:


----------



## cccp

uh-oh! time for a new avatar....

and well, some respect to you heph!


----------



## Anphicar

You didnt respect Heph before?! :lol:


----------



## hephesto

Lol, finally respect brotha :wink:

I'lll do anoher patch in a few weeks when I need to clean out my pc.


----------



## cypherthefallenangel

*avatars*

Ordo Xeno Commander
where did you get your avatar?
i like it and want to get mii own:biggrin:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

*Answered Via PM*


----------



## cypherthefallenangel

*ty*

ty you helped alot lol bu bye


----------



## cypherthefallenangel




----------



## cypherthefallenangel

iiiiiiiiii:victory:


----------

